# bldc design from scratch



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

All that information is available, including formulas to calculate it and reasonings for each one, at various RC plane forums and websites. I'd highly recommend reading them before attempting your design.

If you are literally designing it completely from scratch, you will probably need even more information than that, and more than anyone at a DIY forum is going to be able to provide--you'll need to hire an engineer experienced at it, especially if it's to be a commercial design.
________
HEAD SHOP


----------



## thecoolsundar (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

I rather like this topic. if we all resorted to "finding an experienced engineer", this site wouldn't exist. so, mind if I re-open this one?

I hear that the RC plane world loves to build their own BLDC motors. all "technical requirements" aside, do we have some knowledge/links to such handy DIY sites? I've been chilling around the "lets make an AC motor" thread, but I may end up building a BLDC.

so, who knows what?

Sim


----------



## thecoolsundar (Aug 12, 2009)

Since I started this thread, I learnt the following;

a) BLDC motors are easier to DIY because they don't have commutators 

b) You can make a working BLDC without a core, if you make an Axial Flux motor

c) In the days of yore designing a motor from scratch took a fair amount of experience and Intuition. 

Softwares like Speed, MotorSolve and Magneto have made that stuff redundant.

d) You need to make a controller for the motor. Basically microcontrollers like PIC and ATmega have inbuilt PWM functions and LOADS of stuff on the net that you can use to DIY the controller.

e) Everybody you speak to will tell you that designing a motor from scratch is a big deal, but what you have to remember is that SOMEONE DESIGNED EVERY SINGLE MOTOR IN EXISTENCE.


----------



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

sundar; these are some encouraging words. do you have some handy links to send along to us? I'm just thinking, if you've already got some knowledge, I'd rather not spend countless hours digging up the same stuff you could forward in a few seconds.

if you live in southern Ontario, a few of us have assembled to build something soon - if all goes according to plan. 

Sim


----------



## thecoolsundar (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are some sites that I have found useful.

Actually I live in Bangalore, India, but I should be glad to contribute in any way I can.

http://www.flyelectric.ukgateway.net/motors.htm
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_13/6.html#02458.png
http://www.gobrushless.com/kb/index.php?title=Brushless_101_-_Chapter_2
http://www.torquemax.de/MotorEinbauvariante23010.htm
http://www.powercroco.de/
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/LRK350-20-15_eng.html
http://www.radetzki.info/html/sbl_micro_e.html
http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/ - Read the articles by Brian Mulder
http://www.evsmotor.co.kr/eng/product/product_list2.php

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...dex.htm&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2&wb_co=excitejapan

Yahoo groups that I subscribe to:

Axialflux (a group about axial flux generators, but the principal is the same)
Femm (Finite element magnetics method)
Lrk (a group about LRK motors)

Free downloads that can help you analyse stuff on computer:

http://www.femm.info/
http://www.infolytica.com/en/products/trial/

Hope that helps

Sunil Sundar


----------



## BobDiode (Apr 16, 2009)

thecoolsundar said:


> Hi,
> 
> could someone guide me through the steps of how I would go about designing a bldc motor, knowing only the following requirements;
> 
> ...


 Just get one of these. It has a 14 pole rotor with large N-42 magnets. Basicly a 10 lb RC motor.
NEW 8 hp Brushless motor that weighs 10 pounds and costs under $300. 
*http://tinyurl.com/ltzc5e*


----------

